# GSD's good with small kids?



## Im1snell

Hello I am divorced and have a small child (2 years old). 
The child does not live with me, but visits me very often. 
My question and/or just more of a reassurance is the German Shepherd Dogs, if socialized with children and other dogs, should be just like any other dog? There is a stereotypical "that dog is going to kill the kid!" type panic around my family when I talk about getting a pup. This is just a "lets here from people who own them" type thing. 


I am just worried (because from what my family has basically been yelling at me) if I get a GSD, It will harm my child. 
Do any of you own GSDs and have small children? how are they with children, and what can I do to further socialize my dog?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Im1snell said:


> Hello I am divorced and have a small child (2 years old).
> The child does not live with me, but visits me very often.
> My question and/or just more of a reassurance is the German Shepherd Dogs, if socialized with children and other dogs, should be just like any other dog? There is a stereotypical "that dog is going to kill the kid!" type panic around my family when I talk about getting a pup. This is just a "lets here from people who own them" type thing.
> 
> 
> I am just worried (because from what my family has basically been yelling at me) if I get a GSD, It will harm my child.
> Do any of you own GSDs and have small children? how are they with children, and what can I do to further socialize my dog?


We never had problems with our GSDs with OUR family kids, somebody else's kids weren't a guarantee and we always separated.

Please don't put nurture ahead of nature unless you are a really skilled trainer or work, a lot, with one. A dog's genetics have far more to do with the adult dog's behavior when raised by JQP.

If a dog is genetically dog aggressive, socialization with other dog's won't have much of an impact. Other types of dog aggression, like leash reactivity and fear aggression, are something often brought on by the owner, but not always.

I would not be so worried about socializing your dog to be good with children but rather doing your research and buying a German Shepherd from a reputable breeder that produces stable dogs. You can fix a lack of socialization, you can't fix bad genetics.


----------



## cloudpump

I'm in a similar situation. I limited my dog with contact with my daughter from 2 mos old till just recently at 5 mos old. He was crated, leashed to me, or gated away from her. My focus was shes not a play toy/companion. Now, I pick her up, get home, let him out of the crate and go right outside with the chuck it. He will chase for 20-30 minutes while she plays outside. He is not allowed to go over to her. I distract and will give a stern no. She also is not allowed to touch him or interact until he's got his puppy crazies out. Once he has burned off some then she is allowed to say hi. 

They are not allowed alone together. She's also learning no, instead of screaming and running. I'm currently at the point where I don't need to constantly be on either of them and she's getting some puppy time. Still no playing. She's mine to him and he's mine to her. 
The worst that has happened has been him running and knocking her down when he was focused on a ball, and she was practicing her backwards walk all the way across the yard (apparently strangeness is inherited....).
I do not trust either of them and am super vigilant. 

A gsd will never be just like other dogs. They are not as good with kids as some other breeds. But they are very loyal. Raised right, trained right, good genetics from a good breeder, then you won't have any issues. 

Oh, want to add. There is no teasing, climbing or pulling from either allowed. They are not allowed in the same room if either of them are eating. They do not bother each other if they are sleeping. 

Feel free to PM me if you ever have any questions. 

You do not ever want to send your child home with a mark from any rambunctious puppy of any breed.


----------



## Sabis mom

Im1snell said:


> Hello I am divorced and have a small child (2 years old).
> The child does not live with me, but visits me very often.
> My question and/or just more of a reassurance is the German Shepherd Dogs, if socialized with children and other dogs, should be just like any other dog? There is a stereotypical "that dog is going to kill the kid!" type panic around my family when I talk about getting a pup. This is just a "lets here from people who own them" type thing.
> 
> 
> I am just worried (because from what my family has basically been yelling at me) if I get a GSD, It will harm my child.
> Do any of you own GSDs and have small children? how are they with children, and what can I do to further socialize my dog?


Lexi did not like kids. But she would tolerate them under supervision. I would never have trusted her with them, although she peacefully co existed with my son as a toddler.
Bud does not like kids, and Lexi was his aunt. He will actively avoid them and has run them over to get away from them. 
Sasha, Buds mother and Lexi's littermate, did not like children but like Lexi would tolerate if needed.
Sabi adored children. All children, any children. She would seek them out, interact with them, protect them. I used to frequently get calls from neighbors to please take her inside as their children were in the yard with her and she would not let the parents have them. 
Shadow, I thought would be terrible with kids. She loves them. Hunts for them. Watches them. Gets disturbed when they cry. She's a bit bouncy to be around little ones, but there is certainly no malice there.
If I was going to choose a dog to have around children it would be a GSD. I'm unsure why anyone would say different. As a breed they adore their families and I can't think of the last time I saw one that was actively aggressive towards a child.


----------



## sebrench

Asher adores my 8-month old...would cover him in smooches if I let him. Of course, they are 100% supervised ALL of the time. The only thing I would worry about is Asher getting too rambunctious and knocking the baby over or scratching him. I would suspect you'll be fine if you go to a reputable breeder, supervise the puppy with your kids (never leave them alone together), and put in lots of training time with the new pup. It would be very wise to take the pup to obedience classes with an experienced trainer. As a working breed, GSDs need a generous amount of exercise (both mental and physical). They can also be a bit mouthier (play-biting) than other breeds, so be prepared for that.


----------



## llombardo

All of my dogs love kids, especially the GSDs, more specifically my older male GSD. I tust them completely with kids, but I still supervise because I don't necessarily trust all the kids. Family kids are no problem at all, it's kids outside the family that don't necessarily know how to behave with a dog. Liking kids, allowing kids to run up to them with no reaction(other then kisses) is a must for any dog I have.


----------



## llombardo

llombardo said:


> All of my dogs love kids, especially the GSDs, more specifically my older male GSD. I tust them completely with kids, but I still supervise because I don't necessarily trust all the kids. Family kids are no problem at all, it's kids outside the family that don't necessarily know how to behave with a dog. Liking kids, allowing kids to run up to them with no reaction(other then kisses) is a must for any dog I have.


I trust not tust--I really do know how to spell--I swear :grin2:


----------



## CindyMDBecker

My daughter was 3 when we got another German shepherd. They grew up together, they loved each other and we never had any problems. My husband & I ALWAYS supervised EVERYTHING. He was a great, easy-going dog though.


----------



## newlie

Newlie is my first shepherd and he was a rescue. He had been found as a stray and ended up in a high kill shelter until he was pulled by a rescue group. We think he was somewhere between 1-2 years old when we got him.

It was very important to me that any dog I got be good around people, particularly children, since the kids next store had always come freely in and out of my yard. I asked a lot of questions and it paid off, Newlie is good with kids. The kids were also good with Newlie, they had always had dogs, themselves, and knew some of the basic do's and don'ts. The youngest one really had the knack. She was around 8 years old when I first got Newlie and it was so cute watching her making Newlie sit and that kind of thing. She looked so little and he looked so big.


----------



## wolfstraum

I don't think it is an issue of GSDs not "liking kids" - it is an issue of so many poorly bred, nervy, insecure GSDs out there who are not 100% sound and having temperament issues! It is being willing and able to find a scrupulously honest, experienced breeder and being willing to wait and pay for the right GSD.

I had a lady call several years ago. She had a baby and wanted a GSD.....a working line GSD specifically, she had 'done her research' and wanted a good mentally and physically sound dog. Both she and her husband had had big dogs as children, and her husband particularly wanted a GSD again. She is an attorney, her husband a teacher, and she works in her mother in law's law firm. Lives on a couple acres in the country......many many pluses for a good home 

I told her I did not breed often, that I had produced this kind of dog and even then, I was hesitant to place a puppy in a household with an infant. But that if she was willing to wait I would work with her. We spent quite a lot of time talking. 

I had the L litter, only 2 puppies and I told her with only 2, it was unlikely either pup was going to be the right pup for her, I offered to help her find a pup elsewhere, but she wanted to wait. The L's were very intense and high drive - one went to a SAR handler and I have the other.....not pups that would have been easy with small children because of drive and intensity. They like kids, but full time with an inexperienced owner??? Still not the best match as it stands. But in the right homes. When the Ms were born, I had 7 females and knew from others having pups from the sire, that I would have lower drive, less intense pups in the litter. 

Morgen has been a joy with the 3 year old from the start.....never mouthy, intensely bonded. Maddie would sit in the big dog bolster bed reading to the puppy until they both would fall asleep - no toys all over the house either because the puppy was now a full time occupation for the baby, which Mom said was a plus....this was a good child with the puppy - was taught to respect the puppy and be gentle. It works both ways. 

What the buyer did NOT tell me, at the time of me delivering the puppy and a subsequent visit or two to check on things, was that she was having a second baby.....at last contact, Morgen is great with both the 8 month old and the nearly 4 year old and is inseparable from the kids....the ideal companion/protector dog that the buyer envisioned. 









Morgen (GSD) with Maddie ~ about 5?6? months old










Morgen with Maddie ~ 13.5 months old



Lee


----------



## Jenny720

You have to research breeders what they breed for and all the different lines as what would be the best fit. 
When our first gsd passed- my husband wanted another shepherd I was adamant at not getting one as I did not have the time a for large gsd and all the training and exercise. Also having 2 young toddlers and a gsd puppy which are known as land sharks is a challenge. We went with a King Charles as better fit for us at the time. When our King Charles died my kids were- 10 and 12- as i promised my husband we got another gsd. As the kids were older. We knew what we needed and what to look for and felt most comfortable with a puppy.
We have kids , and a group of regular kids here all the time,have a business out of the house and many people friends, family visiting etc. we wanted a gsd that would have a temperament and personality that would be comfortable and just not tolerate it. We also wanted a dog who was a good protector as we many break ins were going on around our neighborhood. We found exactly what we wanted and nothing less. 
I can not have a dog that I don't trust with kids. Max loves our kids and they don't merely exist to him. He waits for them to come home from school by the door like clock work- Tries to steal their pencil when put down while doing their homework for some attention. Our dog max enjoy the kids that also come over and act like they are here to see him. I think he sees them like family as most are regulars and a extended part of the family. Kids who come over are always supervised around the dog even as a pup and is extremely time consuming. If I don't trust my dog with someone he is seperated or put in the garage. 
When the right dog is raised and or around with kids often and well socialized with them- they are raised to have much patience. If someone - like my mom for example or anyone stumbles and steps on his paw he is fine as he Needs to be. Our kids are very hands on lovey dovey and max is comfortable being touched everywhere paws toes , ears, tail etc. max enjoys pulling our kids on sled rides accompany us on many trail and walks, bike rides and loves to swim with kids. Life would not be as exciting without him in it as neither would his without all of us.


----------



## Jenny720

And what adorable photos!!!!!!


----------



## Magwart

This breed of dogs has a big range of personalities. Some of them are easy-going, some of them are intense. Some of them LOVE kids, some tolerate them with indifference, and some find them annoying. You need to get a dog from someone who knows the range, and knows what they are placing with you. 

For this reason, I would recommend adopting from a specialized breed rescue or good breeder only. I would NOT adopt one from an "all breed" rescue or a public shelter because they are not as familiar with GSD personalities, drives, and "issues."

By way of example, our rescue doesn't recommend placing young puppies in homes with small kids, absent special circumstances. We have tons of applications for every puppy we need to place (we don't get them often), and toddlers stack the deck against most puppies (we've learned this the hard way -- when they get returned for nibbling on the kids and making the kids cry when they don't realize the puppy is playing). Puppies chew on everything, and they play rough until they learn some self-control. It's like having another toddler, with ultra-sharp teeth. People can make it work if they know what they're doing and have a lot of patience, but many new pet owners fail on both counts.

My view is that homes with toddlers are well-served by adopting the right adult, or buying a retired breeding dog with the right personality.

For homes with toddler-age kids, our rescue's goal is to find an easy-going, calm adult who's been fostered in a home with kids and loves being around kids. We want to have seen the dog living with kids -- including when they scream and yell in high-pitched voices running around, etc. Some dogs adore them and are extremely gentle with them. These are typically at least 3 years old. 

Following this "recipe" in rescue has put a lot of really great family dogs in good homes. We get a lot of pictures of kids growing up with their beloved dog. Several of our rescue alumni are fixtures at kids' soccer practices, school bus stops, and local parks. They're excellent breed ambassadors. That's the kind of dog you want -- be patient until you find it, whether it's from a breed rescue or a retired breeding dog. Work with someone to find that dog who understands your need and won't push you to take on the wrong dog--it may take a few months, and that's okay.


----------



## Jenny720

Finding the right gsd will work with toddlers it is extra work as they do not always listen and you need to be extra vigilant in supervision. 
Max with my kids and friends enjoying a salamander expedition!


----------



## Dainerra

Singe does a lot of "meet the breed" and "responsible dog owner" events with our local kennel club. He's always a big hit with the kids






these 2 girls actually got into a fight over who he liked better.


----------



## Jenny720

Cute! 
Babysitting my 5 year old nephew with my son and his friend playing just dance! A very loud bunch I don't know how max could sleep through that- I did move him as not the greatest spot!
Bottom photo max invited himself in the sleep over festivities watching a chick flick with he gang.


----------



## Jenny720

my daughter and max-enough hugs!


----------



## selzer

I am somewhat concerned with a lot of current thoughts of people with dogs. Ok, I don't think a dog should have unsupervised access to a newborn, sure. But toddlers, what does that mean? 

Toddlers are not responsible enough to be unsupervised, but might they toddle into the next room and have the dog walk by, would you be rushing in to make sure the dog doesn't maul the baby?

Because, if you do not trust your GSD with your own toddler, how is that going to be as the child grows. Kids run and scream. If your dog requires supervision around kids that he was raised with, or that he helped to raise, then how in the world is your kid ever going to be able to have other kids over? It is not normal to have a child that never has other kids over. And if you are unsure with your own kid around the dog, how can you possibly be ok with other people's kids around your dog? 

A lot of dog issues stem from lack of confidence in the owners. When a young dog is going somewhere new with his owners, and they are nervous and have choked up on the lead, the dog knows something bad is coming and he can't run. I think that this can happen too with people with kids. If a new kid comes in that is worries about the dog, the dog with good character will assess the threat, but also assess the demeaner of his people. If they are unconcerned, the dog will generally relax around the new person, even though that person is fearful. If the owners are worried about how the dog is going to react, and the new person is nervous about the dog, the dog will take longer to relax. 

Those of us without kids can totally be there every moment our dog is in the proximity of a child, and we can spout out impossible expectations for dog owners with kids. Personally, if I had kids, I wouldn't keep a dog I couldn't trust with them completely. It is virtually impossible to have your eyes glued to a child 24/7, even with 2 parents. Impossible for the dog and the kid to never be close enough together for the dog to maul the child if it wants to. Ok, if you are a police officer and the dog lives in a kennel in the back yard, and comes in only when you have both of your eyes engaged in watching the dog, oh wait, yeah, some kid did get attacked in that situation.

German Shepherd Dogs are generally great with children and babies. When raised with kids, they understand their running and screaming, and how they need to be gentle or careful around them. There are individuals that aren't great with kids, and if you have kids, and find that the dog you have brought home is one of these individuals, well, kids come first, rehome the dog. No reason to wait for the dog to bite the kid just to be sure. If you cannot trust your dog around your kid, that rehome the dog. It is too much of a liability for your own kid, and for other kids. You don't want to try and manage a situation like that.


----------



## Dainerra

selzer;7858522
Toddlers are not responsible enough to be unsupervised said:


> to me, it means checking in. Which, with a toddler, you should be doing anyway. I keep them in sight and am aware of what they are doing. I don't hover and I don't panic if they are out of my sight. But I am aware of where they are and what they are doing.
> 
> Honestly, for me, it's more about supervising the child than supervising the dog.


----------



## Gretchen

As others have said it depends on the shepherd and breeding. Remember if you are getting a puppy they will have sharp teeth and go through a teething phase. I think you will have to work very hard to let the puppy know your child is part of your household (since it does not live with you). Also you will need to train your child on how to play with the dog and as others have said will need to constantly supervise. 

Generally I do believe GSDs are fine with the children they grow up with and live in their household. It is the friends and visitors coming over where you often have to be cautious.


----------



## Jenny720

What my meaning of supervising toddlers is gsd pups don't listen very well and can easily knock down a toddler who just learned to walk. Teething is also rough. Yikes it's hard enough to watch toddlers learning to walk around with a pup at their feet. It's extra work and you have to watch them together. My nephew who is now 5 who is always over I just have to make sure max does not knock him down. My nephew when 4 used to think it fun and try to get max -as he was a young pup then-to chase him as I used this as a training lesson for both as both needed much repetition not to chase him. It is easier when kids are a bit older in my opinion but it is more then doable just preference. My nephew is now five and it's much different- no running in the house- okay aunt Jenny. Kids still scream make noise and love to jump ,hop skip ,dance ,cart wheel you name it -around as they get older at least mine does.


----------



## Jenny720

I did many training sessions with max when a very young pup not to jump on my kids when playing in the backyard or rip their snowsuits in puppy play piranna play. He was not allowed to chase the kids. Which is all normal for pups they just have to learn their manners like anyone else. I was always out there with them. Now my son, daughter and max have races and jog together.


----------



## dogsandbooks

My parents bought a female German Shepherd puppy when I was a toddler and my sibling was a baby. We never had problems with her. She was a great family dog. She had the nerves and temperament for it. But in the early years we were always supervised when the three of us were together. My parents never let the kids alone with the GSD until all three of us knew how to behave around each other. I think we were in elementary school before we were allowed to play alone with the GSD. Just as they taught our GSD to taught to respect humans, we were taught to respect her. No tail pulling, no teasing her with food and yanking it away, no bothering her when she was eating, no rough housing with her until she was past her adolescence, etc. She was a great dog and to this day, I still think about her.


----------



## dogfaeries

Carly does her share of Meet the Breed booths at shows and pet events. She's the perfect dog for it. She likes kids. Kids like her because she'll shake hands with them, take treats gently, and play ball till she drops. I've taken her to my breeder's house and dropped her in the middle of her 5 grandchildren (all under the age of 5 at the time) and she loved it. She's just that kind of dog. Those grandchildren of my breeder have all grown up around GSDs, among other breeds.


----------



## annabirdie

We have a 1 year old shepherd and she is wonderful with our kids who are 9 and 11. We have a lot of kids over all the time and she loves them. I was very careful always with my now 2 year old niece because our dog may not understand that brushing up against her and running around her as she tends to do with kids would probably knock my niece over or cause her to lost her balance. Now that Rosie is a year old and has calmed down a bit we can leave her off leash with my niece after the initial excitement of greeting subsides. Never a hint of aggression or dislike towards any children. It is probably very related to exposure and upbringing of any dog- ours is really used to kids so we never had any problem. She will happily run around with a yard full of kids.


----------



## annabirdie

This is the kind of child interaction our dog went through with our kids throughout puppyhood- they are very bonded with her.


----------

